# Onkyo Receivers



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Currently one of my receivers is the Onkyo Tx Sr 602. Good receiver for what I paid at the time ($250) If I had to go back and choose my first receiver It would definitely still be this Onkyo :T 

Post your thoughts/questions and such here regarding Onkyo receivers/amps etc and I or someone knowledgable  will try and assist


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Onkyo Owners Thread*

I've owned an Onkyo TX-DS777 for 5 years now. 100W X 5 DD/DTS/THX. Very nice AV receiver, built like a tank and has great features. I believe I paid $900 for it on sale at the time. I use it just as a pre amp for switching basically now as I have separate amps now. I'll definately consider Onkyo again when it comes time to go 7.1 but for now I'm happy with 5.1 so I see a few more years with this one


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Onkyo Owners Thread*

I own 3 Onkyo's currently

HT room has a TX-DS 898 
outdoors Sv-70PRO
home 2ch ARV-401 seperates

Had a yamaha for a short time, ok but not the rich warm sound of my Onkyo

New to shack
But long time into HT

Mike


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Onkyo Owners Thread*

Although its retired, I've enjoyed my Onkyo TX-SV515PRO. A prologic only receiver, but she was sweet in her day. I've had other Onkyo amps and receivers and I'm really fond of their powerful low end and detailed midrange. I've felt that Onkyo A/V Receivers have lagged behind in terms of features for the past 5 years, but it looks as if 2006 is bringing some very good things back. The new 674 looks SWEET.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Onkyo Owners Thread*

I have an SR603X. One of the things that convinced me to get it was the Auto Speaker setup. I have seen that for the new 604 (and 674) receivers, Onkyo has gone with Audussey 2EQ setup instead of the software they had on the 603. (FYI: Denon also uses Audussey MultEQ XT on their AVR's (2807, 3806, 4306 and 5805))

I also have an old 2 channel TX-8211, but I expect to replace it with a HK 3380 when I get a subwoofer since the HH has a sub out and more power.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

I have an Onkyo receiver from the HTIB HT-S790. I am very impress with receiver from $400 package. It has the features of the TX-SR504 just with higher wattage. All the hookups you need are there plus 7.1 DD+EX/DPL-II/DTS processing, easy to configure and the sound quality to great.


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have an older Onkyo ds575, which I upgraded to the 674 mainly for the HDMI,
I like the sound of the Onkyo and they are very reliable. The automatic speaker setup on the 674 is hit or miss, mostly a hit though. I still double checked everything with my spl meter. I have it set so it hits 85db with the master volume at 46. The loudest the master volume has been up to is 60 and O M G it blasted me out of my room, which is 15x17x8... I like the volume preset option too. 
any questions? feel free to ask
Dieselpower1966


----------



## ShnuggMac (Nov 10, 2007)

I've owned two Onkyo receivers so far, and I am a huge fan of the company: my TX-SR600 ran flawlessly and filled a massive room I was running it in with its 80 watts a channel; from the front soundstage to the sweet spot was fifteen or so feet, and with vaulted ceilings, the rear channels, in the ceiling, was nine feet to the sweet spot and even still, this receiver filled the room.

I now run a TX-SR605 because of its advanced decoding abilities, and although I haven't been able to utilize these features yet, the thing is just built like a tank: I can remember when a friend of mine first turned me on to Onkyo, where in his room, he had one of their two channel power amps driving his Infinity speakers....after that, he got an Onkyo stereo receiver which absolutely smacked of power -- man, this thing sounded like a power amp. I then, on his recommendation, picked up my TX-SR600 and it lasted me up until this new high definition/HDMI revolution....

There's something about Onkyo's products...the look, the feel....the all-aluminum front panels....the units just appear and look like they mean business. If I were in the market, from scratch, for a receiver in the "affordable" price category, I would only go with Onkyo or Denon; Yamaha makes some great stereo receivers, which I've owned over the years, but I don't know too much about their surround receiver stuff...

And whatever you do....stay away from Sony in receivers....UNLESS it's their ES line....:unbelievable:


*AMPLIFICATION/PROCESSING:*
*ONKYO TX-SR605*
_Onboard Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS HD, DTS HD Master Audio; HDMI 1.3a_

*SOURCING:*
*Panasonic DMP-BD10A Blu-ray Disc Player*
*marantz CC-67 5-Disc Compact Disc Changer*
*marantz DR700 Compact Disc Recorder*

*LOUDSPEAKER SUITE:*
*Mains: polkaudio R20
Center: polkaudio CSi30
Surrounds: polkaudio R15
Sub:  polkaudio PSW10*
_Stands by Sanus Systems Natural Foundations_

*DISPLAY:*
*SONY 50" SXRD Rear Projection*

*POWER PROTECTION:*
*APC SurgeArrest*

*INTERCONNECTS & SPEAKER CABLE BY MONSTER*


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, So your Onkyo does not have any heating problems? 

I have a small 12' x 9', and a component console under my 46" samsung TV mounted on the wall, but the reviews are saying that the onkyo 706 overheats. I would like to have surround,but don't want HTiab setup, components sound better,but I think maybe the 706 is an overkill,because for this small room, I'll never get to crank it very loud, not sure if I'll even miss the THX certification. The speakers I'm looking at are maybe HSU research performance 1 or 2,but need a decent,yet NOT a $1,000.00 AVR. I guess all the hype is in the Video audio upscaling, DTS, and trueHD. I have one HDMI from the TV to the Time Warner box soon to hook up to the receiver,then cable, and Blu ray into that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any receiver with that much inside the hood will get hot if placed inside a rack with poor ventilation. Onkyo packs alot of bang for buck inside there receivers and for the money you cant go wrong. But Yamaha, Denon, Marantz, HK, and Pioneer all get hot if run hard and not given the space to breath.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

tonyvdb, I'm actually in the market for a new receiver and was looking at saving some money by going with the older Onkyo 805, which I noticed you have in your HT .

The only advantage to the newer models are improved video processing, which is useless to me since my Xbox 360 reaches the TV via VGA, my bluray player won't need upconversion, and my cable box is obviously outputting a max of 1080i.

Do you find yourself using the THX presets for movie watching?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Exocer said:


> The only advantage to the newer models are improved video processing


The 806 fails at passing through 1080p unprocessed so thats not good anyhow.



> Do you find yourself using the THX presets for movie watching?


Yes, I use THX UltraII mode all the time as well as THX cinema. Both really make the soundtrack come alive.
The over sized power supply that comes with the 805 really helps with giving it some solid power.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> The 806 fails at passing through 1080p unprocessed so thats not good anyhow.
> 
> 
> Yes, I use THX UltraII mode all the time as well as THX cinema. Both really make the soundtrack come alive.
> The over sized power supply that comes with the 805 really helps with giving it some solid power.


Thanks a lot for the reply. Unfortunately I couldn't find the 805 anywhere in my price range. So I went with something else.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Exocer said:


> Currently one of my receivers is the Onkyo Tx Sr 602. Good receiver for what I paid at the time ($250) If I had to go back and choose my first receiver It would definitely still be this Onkyo :T
> 
> Post your thoughts/questions and such here regarding Onkyo receivers/amps etc and I or someone knowledgable  will try and assist


Thanks Robert for the assistance offer.

Now, I do have one question. What exactly is the purpose of the fifth Dual Dac (TI PCM-1796) 
call the Center2, Subwoofer2 (C2 & SW2) inside the Onkyo TX-SR805, SR875, SR905, SR876, SR906 and
Intega DTR-7.8, DTR-8.8, DTR-9.8, DTR-7.9, DTR-8.9, DTR-9.9 and also inside the Onkyo/Integra Preamp/Processors DTC series of the same equivalent? :hsd: 
Anybody out there in the vast cyberworld of the universal WEB knows the answer? (Well O.K.; from the Home Theater Shack) And, Please, take your time before answering. :reading: onder: 

Bob
"Play with that" --> (my signature)


----------



## jmspiderman (Jun 2, 2008)

I actually own a Onkyo TX-SR505 this receiver has a dull and laid back sound for my taste and the blend of the sub with the rest of the speakers (JBL Venues) is not good I spent the last year tweaking the thing up and down and to my ears still doesn't sound right. The other day I had the chance to try a Yamaha RX-V633 with same speakers setup and for the first time I enjoyed home theater the difference in quality of sound was from night to day. I think that Onkyo lost a costumer.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I think that I can relate to what you are saying between the 505 vs the 633.

Both Yamaha and Onkyo are good, it all depends which model of which year, and 
your own use, plus of course the price.
When I bought my Pioneer in 1988, it was a good one for that year at $1,200 cdn.
When I bought my Yamaha in 1997, it was a good one for that year at $2,100 cdn.
When I bought my Denon in 2005, it was a good one for that year at $1,920 cdn.
When I bought my Onkyo lasy year, it was one of the best one at $1,500 cdn.
It was so good that I bought a second Onkyo at $2,000 cdn.

I still have all of them, plus one more Kenwood, another Denon and couple separate amps, plus couple integrate amps.

I am a kind of collector. And my Onkyo 805 & 876 are some of my very favorites.
But I still love my other ones, Yammy & Denon, of course.

Cheers,

_______ Bob


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

It's arrived!!!

I just got the Onkyo 706 and I'm just sitting here staring at it like an idiot. I just hope it does whats it's supposed to after I hook up the HD cable and don't see any loss of picture on my 110" screen.

Things huge! It dwarfs my old Pioneer Pro-Logic reciever (VSX-900S).

Really wanted to wait for the new speakers I'm about to get. But I can't hold back. Wonder how my old 401 Bose will sound with this thing.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

If lives!!!!

Switching is fantastic. No music reviews as I'm just kicking back watching the Big 12 Tourney game on only my two fronts. Haft to agree with all other Onk owners and say this beast does get warm. 

Setting up is a breeze. Assigning HDMI ports was also a snap. Gotta go thumbs up on everything so far.

I won't bother with the speaker setup until my 7.1 system comes in.

If anyones on the fence. Hop off and grab one.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh yeah....almost forgot. Can't tell a difference going straight in from my cable to projector over running through the Onky which I was concerned about.

Fabulous picture off my BW screen from the AX200U.

I'm a big kid in the candystore.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good to hear, enjoy your new toy.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I would recommend Onkyo after getting the tx-sr876, its awesome. Onkyo seems to be the best bargain for features, and price.

But for me, im not a fan of the THX presents on my Onkyo. I have the Treble increased not only on my Fronts, but my center. Im not 100% sure, but it seems to bypass that when the THX is engaged, so...it doesn't sound as good imo.

But a quick question, is sound an aquired taste? So If I have my Treble set high now, say if i reduce it back to normal of 0+db, would that sound normal to me after a while? Also, does the THX infact bypass that settings when ya use that setting?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

the_rookie said:


> Yeah, I would recommend Onkyo after getting the tx-sr876, its awesome. Onkyo seems to be the best bargain for features, and price.
> 
> But for me, im not a fan of the THX presents on my Onkyo. I have the Treble increased not only on my Fronts, but my center. Im not 100% sure, but it seems to bypass that when the THX is engaged, so...it doesn't sound as good imo.
> 
> But a quick question, is sound an aquired taste? So If I have my Treble set high now, say if i reduce it back to normal of 0+db, would that sound normal to me after a while? Also, does the THX infact bypass that settings when ya use that setting?



Hi,

Sound is an always evolving taste, nothing is acquired. :whew:

Use your Treble control judisciously, don't set it too high, I will say about 1/3 max. :clap:
With some CDs, it's good to set it at +1 or +2db, with other CDs (in particular, when using the expension mode of 5.1 or 7.1 channels), it is better perhaps to set it at -1db or so.
Because when all the tweeters of all your speakers are active in your room, they could become 
overwhelming. 
So it is all related to the source material, per individual recordings. Some CD recordings have a reticent
top-end, so a couple of db on the plus side, is a good antidote. And others are very bright and harsh to
begin with, so a direction of the treble on the minus side takes off the bright edge (usually older recordings from the 80s or around that era). :thumbsdown:

As for your last question, No. You can use your Treble and Bass control on top of any other modes, THX included. So THX is not bypassing these audio controls. Unless that I'm wrong, but I doubt it. raying:
Personally, I never use the Treble and Bass controls, I always bypass them (tone defeat). :unbelievable:

Cheers & enjoy your 876, it's an excellent piece of technology of first order, audio & video wise. :T


________ Bob


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont know, but when i turn down the tone control on the Onkyo, stuff doesnt sound right to me. I have always had it at max treble on every AVR, with any set of speakers hooked up. Even my dad does...

Im afraid of blowing out the tweeters, but if I dont run it higher than 0, it sounds off. Even at like +8, it doesnt sound 100% right...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

the_rookie said:


> I dont know, but when i turn down the tone control on the Onkyo, stuff doesnt sound right to me. I have always had it at max treble on every AVR, with any set of speakers hooked up. Even my dad does...
> 
> Im afraid of blowing out the tweeters, but if I dont run it higher than 0, it sounds off. Even at like +8, it doesnt sound 100% right...


Hi,

Indeed, you can burn your tweeters. I did myself in the past, doing just that.
That's why I give you my prior recommendations.

Your speakers might not be up to the task...
You might need new speakers that have better tweeters.

One thing for sure, DON'T TURN the TWEETER control past 1/2 way MAXIMUM!

I think you need new speakers.

Be good,

_______ Bob


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> Yeah, I would recommend Onkyo after getting the tx-sr876, its awesome. Onkyo seems to be the best bargain for features, and price.
> 
> But for me, im not a fan of the THX presents on my Onkyo. I have the Treble increased not only on my Fronts, but my center. Im not 100% sure, but it seems to bypass that when the THX is engaged, so...it doesn't sound as good imo.
> 
> But a quick question, is sound an aquired taste? So If I have my Treble set high now, say if i reduce it back to normal of 0+db, would that sound normal to me after a while? Also, does the THX infact bypass that settings when ya use that setting?


An owner's manual is a terrible thing to waste. :reading:

"• The tone control settings do not apply to the THX listening modes."​

Technically, that's from the 805/875 manual, but it's been a staple of THX since the beginning, I think. THX mode also engages Re-EQ, which is a mild rolloff starting around 12kHz ending up about -3dB at 20kHz. Re-EQ is defeatable. When in THX mode with Re-EQ off, you get the Audyssey "flat" curve instead of the "default" curve, that also has a rolloff similar to Re-EQ.

Audyssey's default curve will attempt to EQ the room response flat with a slight rolloff above 12kHz or so, but you can still season to taste with the bass/treble controls outside of Pure/Direct/THX modes.

Your preference for what sounds "right" can/will be different from someone elses', but flat tone controls with Audyssey engaged should be the most accurate to the original source. Over time, you may have conditioned yourself to prefer such exaggerated treble or you may even have high frequency hearing loss that you're trying to compensate for. 

The 805/875 manual specifies the center frequency for the treble control as 20kHz. How far down into the audible range it goes depends on the Q of the filter, which is not given. Given the spectral content of music/movies, it's not likely to make a lot of real world difference in terms of power sent to your tweeters...even 100dB of boost at a frequency doesn't matter if there's no signal present to be boosted. I wouldn't expect it to be providing much, if any boost, beyond one octave down (10kHz), which is still well above the fundamental of most instruments...a guitar's highest note is less than 1kHz, a violin is around 3kHz. 

-Brent


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, Thanks for the info, Brent.

Like I said, I personally never use the tone controls, I use the defeat tone control.
So, that part of the manual does not apply to me.

Anyway, now from you I know, and this other fellow knows too. So, you double score here.

And like I also said to this fellow, the treble control should not be turn up too high, or something's wrong with his speakers.

Cheers,

_______ Bob


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

it just may be my preferences...

but I have turned the treble down to 0...but its missing something now.

I really like to hear the drums clearly, cuz I have heard drums in real life quite a bit, and it never sounds right on most speakers i have heard. Percussion instruments always sound a little dull on most speakers I have heard. That is why I turn the treble up, and when I did that, the song "Home" on Dream Theaters Scenes from A Memory came alive. This percussion in the begininng is very notable, there are chimes, triangles, and other percussion that seems to be in front of you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would suggest you re run Audssey again and make sure you do at least 5 positions (the more the better) make sure you dont have the treble up when you do the test and that the room is quiet.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I ran the Audssey with 5 positions, and it was at night...cant get too much quieter.

I didnt like the lack of bass, it really lowered the low end. But that may be because im used to listening to my stuff in a really small room, with all the speakers near the wall, and me only 5-6 feet away


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Audssey is not very smart with the level of the low end you usually need to raise it after the test is done, not uncommon.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Usually, where would I Increase the bass?

I have several options,

-The Gain on my sub, its currently halfway.
-I have Tone Control on the Onkyo, set at 0+-.
-Than I have Speaker Level for the sub currently set at +4.

Its fairly weak at those settings, so where do I up it next?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi the_rookie,

We discuss your Treble problem few posts ago. And now we are discussing your Bass
problem.

My suggestion is: Adjust the Treble And Bass control to their Defeat or 0 positions.
Adjust your subwoofer volume level (Gain, on the back of your sub), to the 1/3 to 1/2
position, set the Phase control to the 0 position (0 degree), set the Low Pass Filter to 
it's Bypass or Maximum position, and put your sub alongside of the longest wall in your room, close to a corner, but not right against it.

Now, on your Onkyo receiver, set the LFE channel to 120hz.

Rerun Audyssey, with the full 8 positions, putting the microphone always at ear levels.
After Audyssey is finish with all his measurements, listen again.
If somehow, you are still unsatisfied, set (from your Onkyo receiver) all channels to Small, with a crossover setting of 80hz. Listen again.
And also try to position your speakers further from the walls, if you can; and before you start running Audyssey Room EQ.

Let me know of your results.

Cheers,

_______
Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lordoftherings said:


> Now, on your Onkyo receiver, set the LFE channel to 120hz.


Bob, you tell people to do this all the time and I dont see your reasons as being correct. By setting the crossover at 120Hz your are going to have localization issues as those frequencies are way to high and will over work the sub more than it needs to. Audssey will automatically reset that anyhow as soon as you run it and I highly doubt that his main speakers need to be rolled off that high.
80Hz is the highest I recommend ever going I have mine set at 60Hz. There are reasons why both Dolby and THX recommend 80Hz as the setting to use.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, since than I have reset all speakers to 0 Treble and bass. My subwoofer gain is at 1/2 way. I have my subs Phase at 0 degrees. My crossover I have set at 70 Hz, I prefer it there.

I just ran a few tests while typing this thread. I have had several people tell me to bypass the Crossover on my sub. But I told the others I dont like that, I have too much high end bass giving me higher octaves of the lower bass. Well, when i played a favorite metal song of mine, with the Crossover bypassed on the sub, I got higher freq. To get exact readings, It still played up to 120Hz with pure tones. When I reengaged the crossover, the tones above 70Hz were 10x weaker. just a little sound, not actual high bass really coming from the sub. And when i played right at the crossover of 70 Hz, it was loud again.

My guess has always been that the bass managment will send up to 180 hz of sound to my sub no matter what the crossover settings are for the other speakers. But what the crossover is for the other speakers. So say your watching a Dolby Digital movie and all your speakers are set at 80 hz, and theres bass coming from the rear speakers at around 60 hz, and 40hz explosions coming from your mains, I believe they get redirected to the sub to handle it. And whatever your sub is set to for its crossover will get from the .1 soundtrack of the movie.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> My guess has always been that the bass managment will send up to 180 hz of sound to my sub no matter what the crossover settings are for the other speakers. But what the crossover is for the other speakers. So say your watching a Dolby Digital movie and all your speakers are set at 80 hz, and theres bass coming from the rear speakers at around 60 hz, and 40hz explosions coming from your mains, I believe they get redirected to the sub to handle it. And whatever your sub is set to for its crossover will get from the .1 soundtrack of the movie.


Your receiver (unless its older than 5 years) will have a Low Pass filter (LPF) for the sub in its menu somewhere, have you double checked what that is set at? You should not have to use the filter on the sub its self at all if the receivers setup is set properly.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

The LFE is set at 80Hz on the AVR. Well, I guess I forgot about that part in my explanation. Well, I guess to edit my point is, that the AVR will send signals of 180hz and down on analog signals. But on discrete digital signals it filters it to whatever your AVR has it set.

But, having your crossover set on your sub set to the same setting shouldn't be bad, its just another precaution wouldn't you say?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> But, having your crossover set on your sub set to the same setting shouldn't be bad, its just another precaution wouldn't you say?


Yes and no having two 80Hz crossovers would mean that the drop off of frequencies above 80Hz would be much faster. Placement of your sub can really change how it sounds as well. It could be that you have it in a location that makes the higher frequencies seem boomy.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes and no having two 80Hz crossovers would mean that the drop off of frequencies above 80Hz would be much faster. Placement of your sub can really change how it sounds as well. It could be that you have it in a location that makes the higher frequencies seem boomy.


Well, i think its me. I don't like how upper bass sounds. I have always perferred the depth of deep bass. 

And most of the time, im right next to the sub so its not the location of the sub, its just the upper bass.

And the drop off isnt so bad on the sub, the Towers I have are perfectly capable of handling the 80hz and up just fine.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Bob, you tell people to do this all the time and I dont see your reasons as being correct. By setting the crossover at 120Hz your are going to have localization issues as those frequencies are way to high and will over work the sub more than it needs to. Audssey will automatically reset that anyhow as soon as you run it and I highly doubt that his main speakers need to be rolled off that high.
> 80Hz is the highest I recommend ever going I have mine set at 60Hz. There are reasons why both Dolby and THX recommend 80Hz as the setting to use.


Hi Tony,

This is only for the LFE (.1 channel).

This is the right recommendation from Audyssey official thread, in their Guide setup.
I am not inventing this. Me too, I was thinking that THX recommendation for the LFE, at 80hz, was the
correct x-over choice. But after several investigations, I found out that I was wrong, and that the proper crosover for the LFE was 120hz (if your subwoofer is NOT THX certified).

Now, don't confused the LFE channel (Low-Pass Filter for the LFE Channel ONLY), with the crossovers
from your speakers, it does NOT have anything to do with. Again, this is the x-over for the LFE only
(only for the .1 channel of your subwoofer), from page 88, in the Onkyo 805 manual.

I hope that you do understand what I am saying here.

Also, the 60hz x-over that you mentioned, is very good, if your speakers have decent bass capability.
So, it is relative to your speaker's size with their bass capabilities, driver's size too, of course.

Tony, I am sorry that you feel that I am wrong, but believe me. I don't know how to copy/paste the 
reference recommendations in here, but do check the dito thread at AVS forum. And also ask that particular question about the LFE channel only, for the right choice of crossover, to the experts on this matter. I am not kidding, trust me. It took me a lot of pain and effort to arrive at this setting.

Maybe you can help by copy/paste that Guide from Audyssey here, with the proper recommendation on the LFE channel x-over setting. Everyone will greatly appreciate.

Regards,

________
Bob


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

My room is limited in size. I am in a 9 by 11 room, with a 46" TV, Computer, Stereo Cab, Sub, 2 Towers, 2 Surrounds, a Fouton, Mini fridge, and Dresser. I bet your surprised it all fit...Well with that, I cant move any of my speakers.

Next, we have the issue of setting the LFE to 120hz, actually thats WRONG. Mind reading this...and this, this, this and finally this;

"Craig: So, in home theaters, we have a lot of different options with regards to sound reinforcement. We have full-range speakers. We have satellite sub systems. We've got systems that employ full-range speakers across the front and maybe satellite type speakers in the rear. Talk about that for a moment. Do you have preferences?

Terry: Yeah, I do. The number one rule: you want to keep tonal balance amongst the 5 speakers.

Craig: Right.

Terry: So we don't like to have different drivers, necessarily: huge drivers up front and smaller drivers in the rear. It's always best, I think, to let the subwoofer do the heavy lifting. So you basically cross over to the sub at 80 Hz, and basically keep the 5 other speakers from having to reproduce anything below 80 Hz."

_This is from a Podcast from the people at Dolby Labs._

Next topic is all my speakers can handle bass down to 60Hz, My Mains can go to 50, my center to 60, and my surrounds go to 60 as well. But I noticed my Sub does it cleaner, and better than those at these frequencies so I let them work at 80hz max.

And how can setting my subwoofers cutoff frequency to 70hz be bad? I really want a good explanation not a "No". Because its like a fail safe, one way doesnt work properly, the other picks up the slack. So If I have my sub have a failsafe to stop the rest of the unwanted signals, its fine.

And this isn't a clear cut industry, things like preference, room acoustics, and differentiation in products also come into factor. No single standard can be exactly applied to every situation, or person. What may be right, or sound right to you, doesnt mean it's right for me.

And I do want help, as a well as feedback, not an arguement. I am looking for alternatives, different view points to "consider", disect, and take any information that may be helpful or beneficial to my situation.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think what Bob is trying to say is that there are actually 2 "crossovers" being employed. The first is the standard crossover built into your AVR, which is recommended to be set at 80HZ if your speakers can handle it. In simple terms, this sends all frequencies above 80hz in the 5 channels that go to your various speakers to those speakers, and everything below to the sub channel.

Now, there is also an LFE channel, better known as the "point 1". This is a totally separate channel that never goes to your mains. One more time, regardless of what you set your crossover at, if properly implemented in your AVR, the .1 will never go to your mains, only your sub.

(To complicate matters, I'd imagine that if you've set "no sub" in your AVR menu, some AVR may try to send the .1 to you mains, but only if you set "no sub" in your menu.)

Now where Bob is getting 120Hz at the crossover for the .1 is that the LFE channel spec states that it only carries frequencies up to 120HZ. In other words, no frequences above 120 exist in the point 1, so in essence, it is "crossed-over" at 120 by the content, but NOT the AVR.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

And you should not cascade the normal 80 Hz crossover for the normal channels to have the subwoofer do the heavy lifting for bass frequencies. Only use one crossover.

Most AVR's have this crossover built-in so you should use that and disable any such crossover built into a plate amplifier for a powered subwoofer. If the sub plate amp does not have an OFF or BYPASS position for its crossover -- then you have to set the sub plate amp crossover to its highest frequency position -- say 120 Hz.

The 80 Hz cross is if you have normal sized main L/R speakers that have decent response down to 50 Hz or so. If you have small main L/R speakers you then may have to go higher than 80 Hz for the crossover to the subwoofer.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you Marshall and Bob for the right clarification, you did understand what I was
saying. Sorry to not have make it clear enough. I was hoping that by giving the reference to the Guide to Audyssey Setup, will have be the best thing to understand the complexities from the different crossovers and the choice of speaker's size.

Regards,

_____ Bob


----------



## dburchfield (Feb 17, 2009)

I have an old Onkyo TX-SR800 receiver that has been working flawlessly for me for about 6 or 7 years now. I love it and when it comes time for me to upgrade I will look really close at the newer Onkyo's before I switch brands.

Also on the crossover points, the Secrets of Home Theater and HiFi have a pretty good tech article on the .1 channel in the modern home theater. It also goes into the history of how they came to use the channel.

Can't post the url yet but you can go to the site and look under tech articles for one called the Misunderstood .1 LFE channel in 5.1 digital surround systems.


----------



## PKinetics (Apr 22, 2009)

I recently added an Onkyo TX-SR606 Receiver to my den (secondary) system and have been really amazed at the value for its price. 4 HDMI inputs, excellent menu system for easy setup and configuration, and very good, even if not stellar audio performance (there's a limit to what you should expect from a mid-priced receiver). I couldn't be happier with my choice.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

PKinetics said:


> I recently added an Onkyo TX-SR606 Receiver to my den (secondary) system and have been really amazed at the value for its price. 4 HDMI inputs, excellent menu system for easy setup and configuration, and very good, even if not stellar audio performance (there's a limit to what you should expect from a mid-priced receiver). I couldn't be happier with my choice.


Congratulations! PKinetic, it is indeed an excellent receiver for the low price. :wave:

Enjoy my friend, :yay:

Bob


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

I still prefer Denon's sound to Onkyo. Although, everytime I've upgraded my receiver, Onkyo has been in the top three most everytime. I've always done my evaluation whether it's with music or home theatre in the blind, not knowing which receiver the sales person was demonstrating so I wouldn't have any set expectations from what brand was playing. It's all an opinion, but Denon wins with my personal taste everytime. Keep in mind, I'm not comparing a Denon mid class to a B&K avr-507sr2 (which the B&K sounds much better), or the like. I've always compared the same price class, or directly competitive receiver's to each other. I do think Onkyo has the edge on music, but I use my Denon avr-4308ci for home theatre 95% of the time anyway. Different receivers for different ears. That's the beauty of it! :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think where Onkyo really excels is in there higher end receivers, the 805 is a great example the huge power supply and build quality for the price is top notch. The 87x and up really still offer the best bang for buck.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I think where Onkyo really excels is in there higher end receivers, the 805 is a great example the huge power supply and build quality for the price is top notch. The 87x and up really still offer the best bang for buck.


+1 :clap:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

nathometheatre said:


> I still prefer Denon's sound to Onkyo. Although, everytime I've upgraded my receiver, Onkyo has been in the top three most everytime. I've always done my evaluation whether it's with music or home theatre in the blind, not knowing which receiver the sales person was demonstrating so I wouldn't have any set expectations from what brand was playing. It's all an opinion, but Denon wins with my personal taste everytime. Keep in mind, I'm not comparing a Denon mid class to a B&K avr-507sr2 (which the B&K sounds much better), or the like. I've always compared the same price class, or directly competitive receiver's to each other. I do think Onkyo has the edge on music, but I use my Denon avr-4308ci for home theatre 95% of the time anyway. Different receivers for different ears. That's the beauty of it! :yes:


I own the Denon 3805 and Onkyo 805 (by the way the last 3 digits are the same), and I found the Denon more reserved, more veiled as compared to the Onkyo more open and more detailed top end.

Don't get me wrong, I love both, but the Onkyo is a better match with my speakers that are very smooth sounding to start with.

And you're right, we all have a different set of ears. :unbelievable: :yes:

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> I own the Denon 3805 and Onkyo 805 (by the way the last 3 digits are the same


So are you suggesting there's a significance with the last three digits being the same?? If so, what does 805 refer to?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

nathometheatre said:


> So are you suggesting there's a significance with the last three digits being the same?? If so, what does 805 refer to?


The only significance that I personally attached to it (digits 8,0,5) are that the Denon AVR-3805 (2004) and the Onkyo TX-SR805 (2007) are two superb A/V Receivers that were the top of the cream at their time of release. Two of the most popular receivers ever. :yes:

And who knows, the next most popular receiver could be perhaps a future Marantz SR8805. raying:

So, I'll take the #s 8, 0 & 5 as a good augur. :clap:

Also, for more details on numerology, you can google it, and find out what is the true measure on these three numbers (8, 0 & 5). You'll be quite surprised by their meaning. :unbelievable:

LOTR


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Interesting. Glad I have the 3805!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lordoftherings said:


> So, I'll take the #s 8, 0 & 5 as a good augur. :clap:
> 
> Also, for more details on numerology, you can google it, and find out what is the true measure on these three numbers (8, 0 & 5). You'll be quite surprised by their meaning. :unbelievable:
> 
> LOTR


Your joking right, Thats just nonsense. I agree that the 805 was one of the best receivers made but really:unbelievable: You can Google anything these days and come up with all sorts on silliness.


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Tony,
So your basically saying that the day they came out with these two players, and the stars, planets etc...were all lined up perfectly that day, this couldn't have had an effect on their performance and success??:coocoo:
Me either.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Not only that.

But you remember the Denon AVR-5805?
This is now the third receiver with the last 3 digits that are the same (805).

Now I just said the "third" receiver.
Well, you also do remember the first version (AVR-5805), the second version (AVR-5805 mkII) and finally the third version (AVR-5805ci). 

Now, three versions of the AVR-5805, which is the third receiver with the last three digits (8,0,5) the same as the other ones.

Now, there is also the Denon latest, which is the AVR-5308ci; again with the same digits (5,0,8) as the three other ones, plus the fourth digit from this fourth receiver, which is the number 3. That last number (3), is the ultimate final dimensional number, the trinity of the previous 3 last digits (805) from the 3 receivers.

Who said anything about the placement of the stars coinciding with the rotation of the planet Earth? Surely not me, but you did! :yes:

Now, we got the full circle, the fourth dimension (4 numbers: 8,0,5,&3), which is the extra dimension of the 3D effect.
Take the cube for example in my signature, you see the fourth dimension by joining the "three" inside lines with each other, and becomes the point of origin, or the fourth dimension.
Also, from our perspective, you can only see "four" sides of the cube at only one point in time (the third and fourth sides are represented by the shadows). It is only when we penetrate inside the cube that we are in the final fourth dimension of that space.
And of course, there are few more dimensions that we know nothing about.

Now, do just a little bit of study on numerology, and you will discover some fascinating facts about what I just describe here. 

* I did studied numerology and also Graphic Design at Art school, where you have to draw very precisely in four dimensional (with the point of origin) drawings for architectural purpose (I wanted to be an architect).
And I'm quite adapt with numbers too.
You may believe whatever you want, but everything in life is related to a theory, the theory of relativity.
I also studied Science, History, Chemistry, Latin, Mathematics and Philosophy at College.

We are all FREE to believe in anything we wish, and there are "three" primary colors, with the fourth one, which is a derived color from two primary ones. From these, you got all the colors contained in the rainbow. 
If you multiply the number 3 by itself, you got 9, which is the total of numbers contained in the full musical scale with all 9 octaves of audio. :note:
Zero (0) is not a number, it's like the color Black, which is the absence of all colors (or is it the presence? No, White is). So then, what is Zero (0)? Must be the Infinity.

Now, I can write a book easily about this, but I'll spare you. You can do some research and found out more if you like. :reading:

Nonetheless, the Denon AVR-3805, AVR-5805, AVR-5308 and the Onkyo TX-SR805, are definitively some exceptional and very unique A/V Receivers (the 5805 is the biggest ever built in the world).

Hope you enjoy this small entertainment into the fourth dimension, with these four receivers. :unbelievable: :whew: raying: :rubeyes: :hail: :shh: :fireworks3: :rofl:

LOTR


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you happen to know the numbers that will win the lottery? That would be helpful.raying:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a bone to pick with Onkyo. I just realized that on this $1800 876 receiver (no, it did not cost me this, but others have paid MSRP)... that it DOES not have a traditional 12 volt trigger. Apparently, unless I am missing something, I am going to have to program my learning remote "POWER ON" and "POWER OFF" macros to include turning Zone 2 on and off in order to get the 12v trigger to work.

Please tell me I am missing something and the dipwit designers at Onkyo did not goof up that bad on an $1800 receiver. 

This just makes no sense at all. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

nathometheatre said:


> do you happen to know the numbers that will win the lottery? That would be helpful.raying:


8053397447


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I have a bone to pick with Onkyo. I just realized that on this $1800 876 receiver (no, it did not cost me this, but others have paid MSRP)... that it DOES not have a traditional 12 volt trigger. Apparently, unless I am missing something, I am going to have to program my learning remote "POWER ON" and "POWER OFF" macros to include turning Zone 2 on and off in order to get the 12v trigger to work.
> 
> Please tell me I am missing something and the dipwit designers at Onkyo did not goof up that bad on an $1800 receiver.
> 
> This just makes no sense at all. :rolleyesno:


Wow! Sonnie, a guy like you, I thought that you would know about this. :unbelievable:

Yep, the 12 V trigger on the 876 is only effective for the Zone 2. :crying:

Also the distance (delay) for each speaker is only adjustable in 0.5 foot increments. :thumbsdown:
Some other receivers give you 1cm increments!
And, of course, it runs very hot, compared to Pioneer Elite receivers with their ICE amps.

Onkyo has produced a magnificent receiver with the 876, but it ain't perfect, which receiver is anyway?
Still, I'll take the 876 any day over any other brands at that price range. :T

When you take into account all the plus and minus of every receiver between $1,500 to $2,000 MSRP (or $500 to $1,000 street price), the Onkyo Tx-SR876 is still the big winner. :yes:

The "Perfect" receiver does not exist (some are pretty close though), and will never exist either. :scratchhead:

Right now, as of June 2009, the best deals on the best receivers are the Onkyo TX-SR876, the TX-NR906, the TX-SR805 (if you can find it), the TX-SR875, the TX-NR905, the Marantz SR8001, the SR7001, the SR6001, the SR5002, the Pioneer Elite SC-07, the SC-05, the Yamaha RX-Z9, the Denon AVR-5308ci, the AVR-4308ci, the AVR-3808ci and the AVR-2808ci.
There are few others too that are also less expensive, but these ones above are at a big discount right now from their MSRP (from 45% to 71% off). The Marantz SR8001 with a toroidal transformer is at 65% off right now! The Marantz SR6001 is at 71% off! :unbelievable:
And, of course, your nice and mine too, Onkyo TX-SR876 is at 50% off. :T

2009 is a good year for last year or two years old receivers, not for this year models. Nowadays it seems that the trend is going downward for the quality. Not all manufacturers, but most of them. :thumbsdown:

Be appreciative of your last year Onkyo model, with just a few flaws that are still a very good compromise to live with. The positives eclipse the negatives. :jiggy:

Bob


----------

